# izzy bear



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

My lil izzy bear 5 months on... i still carnt get mi head round uploading pic on the gallery so here they are on here. we ant been on in a while, been through lots and lots with her broken leg but all is good


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Izzy bear looks lovely. 

Hope she is fully recovered from a broken leg


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i love izzy bear, she's beautiful


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... she looks very chilled and relaxed .... xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She is lovely!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beautiful girl


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, she the best shes gunna be but it dosent stop her bless her... stiff in the mornin and on a night but in between she mad!! wouldnt change her though shes fab!! im just looking on the forum there loads more people and their beautiful doggies joined, im loving sifting through all the pics.x These doggies are soo gorg!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She is happy and loved Kelly, thats all that counts ...

After the broken leg can she run etc


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

JoJo said:


> She is happy and loved Kelly, thats all that counts ...
> 
> After the broken leg can she run etc


aww shes fab its not changed her in the slightest!! she is soo fast she loves running up and down the field like a mad dog, she's still really energetic and bouncy, getting up and gunna bed is the only time you know she's feeling it. I need to read up now if theres anything i can do or give her for her joints to make it a bit easier for her later on. She is obviously gunna suffer from arthritis later on in life but she's enjoying every minute of being a pampered pooch at the mo. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update and great she is still lively   cheeky gal 

Your Izzy reminds me of a girl version of my Oakley ... he is a lively boy... full of energy and excitement (I thought it was hormones for him), whereas my Honey is a little more laid back, cuddly, calmer character ... 

It must be an Izzy thing as I just read about another Izzy eating a hook .. what is it with these little Izzy's ... fab name and fab dogs though xxxxx


----------

